# je suis perdu !



## Alexads (25 Novembre 2010)

bonjour je souhaite avoir un serveur qui peux stocker mes films et  photos et musique . Je souhaite également y avoir accès avec mon ipad,  imac et eventuellement ps3.

le probleme c est que chez apple y a bcp de choses :

y a :

airport express : peux t on stocker des fichiers dessus et a quoi ca sert?

AIRPORT EXTREME, meme chose

TIME CAPSULE

apple tv?

Je souhaite juste stocker sur cet appareil pour les lire avec iphone  ipad et pc et avoir un meilleur wifi que celui de la livebox.

Je suis perdu ou alors juste un disque dur multimedia upnp?

merci bcp


----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2010)

airport express : peux t on stocker des fichiers dessus et a quoi ca sert?
C'est une borne wifi. On ne peut rien stocker dessus

AIRPORT EXTREME, meme chose
c'est une borne wifi, on ne peut rien stocker dessus

TIME CAPSULE
C'est un disque dur externe Apple. Il est en wifi et peut être utilisé avec un câble. Mais il est principalement utilise pour faire de la sauvegarde. Par contre je pense que tu peux l'utiliser pour en faire un petit serveur ou seront stocké tes films et ta musique. Mais je ne vois pas de solution pour les lire sur un iPad ou un iPhone. 

apple tv?
Je n'en possède pas, je n'ai pas de télé.... D autres que moi te répondront sur ce produit.


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2010)

Perdu ?


----------



## kriso (27 Novembre 2010)

Je sais ce dont tu as besoin mais j'attends que tu reviennes sur MacGé.


----------

